# Tunnel booked times & getting there early



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

They do say don't arrive more than 2 hours ahead of your booked time, but at quiet times it can be beneficial to arrive earlier than that 8) > We were booked to go out at 00:45 (or thereabouts) on Saturday 3rd September, but arrived at about 20:00 on the Friday evening. We go on at about 21:15 for no extra, and were on the Calais yacht harbour by 23:00 local time.

Coming back, we were booked on the 20:50 on Saturday evening just gone from Calais, and got in there at about 17:00, but couldn't get on until 19:50. so only an hour picked up (at no extra cost). It was very busy when we got there, but we parked up & cooked dinner before loading up - glad we were on the tunnel, the wind was blowing a bit!!

So if you are booked at a quiet time, why not head in early - worth atry


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Must have something wrong with my face, we were charged last year!


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Don't worry Caggsie, so were we, we must be right ugly bar stewards :lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We're in the frequent traveller scheme, ok you have to leave after 4pm and come back before middayish, but we had no problem coming back the day before our booked departure (14 hours early). If they can get you on they normally will, the surcharge appears to apply to peak times only. We've arrived early on more than one occasion, especially going out, a very good service.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In july we arrived about two and a half hours early.
Put on the next crossing, ten minutes later at no extra charge

We were the the last vehicle and only motorhome on the train. Four cars and the rest was freight.

Dave p


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

You speak for yourself Johngun, my is gorgeous!!!!!!!! Well the dogs think so.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We hardly ever get asked to go on an earlier crossing never mind pay extra so am not only ugly but avoidable too!
:lol: 

Greenie


----------

